# Wood Accent for my Soffit



## arminius (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm looking to go from my painted wood soffit to a stained wood look to accent my home. I'm wondering what the best product to do this is. So far based on my internet research, here are my options:

1) tear off the old, put up new plywood like 1/2" and stain it

2) tear off the old, put of wood planks that snap together and stain it

3) cover the old with some sort of 1/4" paneling, which would be either pre-finished or can stain it

4) not sure if possible, but multi-step process of semi-transparent stain to create a faux wood look

I'm looking for the least amount of labor and cost effective option. From what I can tell it rarely, if ever gets wet on current. 

Thank you and attached is pic of current and similar of desired. If you have any other suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That will be 1x4 tongue and groove something or other. And that would be best but you also want venting in the attic so they leave a strip that has screen in it.


----------



## TKGOK (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a pallet of Malaysian Ramen hardwood that is not tounge and groove. I believe it was originally meant for porch swings. We have had it as a wood floor with only a Danish oil finish for 3 years now with amazing durability. Would either of you have an idea how I could use this for a similar application? Because, well... gravity.


----------

